# Adhek Bali Popper Special Purchase



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Just got these in. Limited quantities and colors. Please purchase through the website, as that is the easiest way to keep up with inventory and paypal.


















































































To keep everything simple, please purchase them here: http://beachtimerods.com/adhek-bali-poppers.html

Thank you


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Adhek Venus(first pix) is a killer popper for YFT!!


----------

